# SFR : Plus de "Sur Mesure" pour iPhone



## antro (17 Juillet 2009)

Hello à tous,

Toujours dans l'attente de la dispo de mon futur iPhone 3GS 32Go chez SFR, je regarde ce matin sur www.sfr.fr et ô surprise:
- Il n'est plus possible de prendre un iPhone avec un forfait "Sur Mesure"
- Quand je regarde les forfaits "Sur Mesure", l'option iPhone à 15 / mois a disparu.

Pourtant, il existait bien une offre de remboursement sur l'option iPhone qui courrait jusqu'au 18/08.

Que faites vous Mr SFR ? Essaieriez vous de forcer les gens à prendre des forfaits plus chers ?


----------



## velum (17 Juillet 2009)

antro a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> Toujours dans l'attente de la dispo de mon futur iPhone 3GS 32Go chez SFR, je regarde ce matin sur www.sfr.fr et ô surprise:
> - Il n'est plus possible de prendre un iPhone avec un forfait "Sur Mesure"
> ...



Effectivement, je viens de constater la même chose, c'est degueulasse...pour ceux qui arrivent trop tard 

J'ai du être l'une des premières personnes à le commander hier et le sur mesure existait encore à des modalités super interessantes: http://forums.macg.co/operateurs/iphone-po-cher-attention-269714.html


----------



## antro (17 Juillet 2009)

C'est bien le problème. Depuis le début on avait la possibilité d'acheter un iPhone 3GS en sur mesure avec une offre de remboursement de 200, le tout valable jusqu'au 18/08. 
Très vite, plus d'iPhone dispo, et tout à coup, on ne peut plus prendre.

C'est surtout dégeulasse pour ceux qui attendaient un 32Go....


----------



## velum (17 Juillet 2009)

antro a dit:


> C'est bien le problème. Depuis le début on avait la possibilité d'acheter un iPhone 3GS en sur mesure avec une offre de remboursement de 200, le tout valable jusqu'au 18/08.
> Très vite, plus d'iPhone dispo, et tout à coup, on ne peut plus prendre.
> 
> C'est surtout dégeulasse pour ceux qui attendaient un 32Go....




J'ai commandé hier et g gardé le pdf de demande de réduction, mais il est pas dit que j'en profite réellement car vu leur gestion des stocks...ça m'étonnerais pas que je récupère mon colis que vers le 19/08 et plouf la réduc


----------



## antro (17 Juillet 2009)

Au passage, c'est carrément l'option iPhone qui n'est plus dispo dans aucun forfait !


----------



## velum (17 Juillet 2009)

antro a dit:


> Au passage, c'est carrément l'option iPhone qui n'est plus dispo dans aucun forfait !



Ah ouais...t'as déjà essayé d'appeller leur hotline pour voir si ça tiens toujours ?


----------



## Mouval (18 Juillet 2009)

Je suis dégoûté, j'attendais la dispo des 32Go...
En même temps, c'était trop beau : au final, iPhone au même prix qu'ailleurs, un forfait de 33 euros et 12 mois d'engagement seulement ! 
Et en ces temps de pénurie d'iphone 3Gs, pourquoi vendre cette offre pour les "pauvres" alors qu'il n'y en a pas assez pour les gens prêts à payer des forfaits à 50 euros et plus ?

Tout le monde se plaint des forfaits exorbitants mais les gens se ruent dans leur boutique à la moindre nouveauté... Pourquoi baisser les prix dans ces conditions ?


----------



## pinkipou (19 Juillet 2009)

Je me demande bien si cette pratique est légale !
C'est marrant, il y a certainement tout un tas de gens intelligents chez SFR (et aussi chez les autres opérateurs) payés pour définir les offres, avec peut-être des études de marchés etc, etc...
Pour s'apercevoir qu'ils ont fait une connerie, et que cette offre allait certainement être très populaire et qu'il y aurait une pénurie d'Iphone. Même un gamin de 3 ans s'en serait rendu compte et n'aurait jamais mis cette offre  ! !
J'espère très sincèrement que la raison de ce revirement est plutôt d'ordre technique (peut être des pb de carte SIM) que mercantile.

En tout cas pour moi le rétablissement de cette option est la condition qui me fera aller de orange vers SFR


----------



## viper2608 (20 Juillet 2009)

velum a dit:


> J'ai commandé hier et g gardé le pdf de demande de réduction, mais il est pas dit que j'en profite réellement car vu leur gestion des stocks...ça m'étonnerais pas que je récupère mon colis que vers le 19/08 et plouf la réduc


Et tu peux mettre le pdf à disposition, car il semble que SFR l'ai supprime de son site

Merci


----------



## Christelise (20 Juillet 2009)

viper2608 a dit:


> Et tu peux mettre le pdf à disposition, car il semble que SFR l'ai supprime de son site
> 
> Merci


 
Bonjour, 

Non il n'a pas été supprimé du site de SFR, mais il est bien caché ! 
http://s7.s-sfr.fr/mobile/uc/00/2t/bz/BOL_coupon11001_200e_iPhone3GS_24juin_18aout.pdf

J'ai été en boutique ce midi et elle m'a confirmé : 
  - Qu'elle ne pouvait rien faire pour moi ) car c'est une offre internet et qu'elle n'en a même pas connaissance ! 
  - Que si sur l'offre de remboursement (que je lui ai montré car je l'avais prise) il est écris jusqu'au 18 Aout, c'était normalement valable jusqu'au 18 Aout ... 
  - Qu'il n'y a pas trop de moyen de contacter SFR ! 
Je me suis fait en effet rappeler depuis le site SFR et ils m'ont dit qu'ils ne pouvaient pas me répondre, l'offre "Sur Mesure" étant exclusivement Web et même au Service client (pour lequel il faut être client SFR) ils ne savent pas non plus !! 

Je désespère donc de pouvoir devenir client SFR avec cette offre (je suis chez Orange et il ont fait excatement le même coup avec le forfait Click et l'option iphone passé de 12 à 25 euros comme ça). 

Si vous avez des infos, je suis donc preneur !! 

Merci d'avance 

ChristElise


----------



## viper2608 (20 Juillet 2009)

Merci
Parce que si tu vas sur le site sur les offres spéciales

http://www.sfr.odr.fr/savoir-plus.php?type=3&id=50&histo=1

ou via ce lien

http://www.5sur5.fr/gp/docs/pdf_odr/20090624_Iphone3GS-200.pdf

ils ne parlent même plus du forfait

çela sent la magouille, mais on a l'habitude avec les opérateurs français
reste plus qu'à faire une action via une association de défense des consommateurs


----------



## ricounet (21 Juillet 2009)

J'ai commandé ce forfait sur mesure + option iphone vendredi dernier, ma commande a été confirmée samedi...

A J+3, aucune nouvelle, le suivi de commande ne fonctionne pas sur leur site (écran blanc quand on clique sur "plus de détails"... Ca m'inquiète !

J'ai demandé une livraison dans ma boutique SFR locale, eux non plus ne savent rien !


----------



## pinkipou (21 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour, apparemment l'info a été remontée chez SFR.
Vous pouvez suivre cette discussion sur le forum SFR :

http://forum.sfr.fr/c146-les-teleph...-et-forfait-sur-mesure-mes-deboires-.htm?st=0


----------



## velum (22 Juillet 2009)

Iphone reçu ce matin donc ODR à temps pour ma pomme 

Oubliez pas, c'est qu'un portable !!!!


----------



## antro (28 Juillet 2009)

Bonne nouvelle, SFR s'est engagé à remettre l'offre disponible à partir du 30/07.
Voir par là. Reste à esperer que les iPhone soient dispo chez SFR


----------



## velum (28 Juillet 2009)

antro a dit:


> Bonne nouvelle, SFR s'est engagé à remettre l'offre disponible à partir du 30/07.
> Voir par là. Reste à esperer que les iPhone soient dispo chez SFR



J'ai envoyé le 23 juillet dernier la lettre en RAR pour l'ODR, et devines quoi... à l'heure actuelle toujours pas reçu d'accusé


----------



## antro (30 Juillet 2009)

Et voilà, SFR Sur Mesure avec option iPhone à nouveau dispo depuis ce matin.
En revanche, toujours pas de 3GS disponible. Mais il reste des 3G en stock.


----------



## PadawanMac (30 Juillet 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> Je me demande bien si cette pratique est légale !


L'opérateur dispose et communique sur ses offres à son gré tant qu'il respecte la loi en vigueur (publicité mensongère, informations légales, tarifications...), et c'est ainsi pour bien d'autre produits commerciaux. 

A+


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (1 Août 2009)

Client SFR depuis 15 ans, j'avais payé orange à la sortie de l'iPhone Edge et 3G 200 en tout + les coûts des deux iPhones nues pour pouvoir rester chez SFR sans tomber dans un abonnement 24 mois. 
Depuis la sortie de l'iPhone chez SFR, je n'ai eu aucun retour fidélité de la part du service client, qui a essayé de me faire les mêmes "offres" que j'avais payé très chère pour avoir le droit de les refuser à Orange il y a deux ans pour rester chez SFR. 

Aujourd'hui et depuis trois jours j'ai quitté SFR pour Bouygue, renoncant au passage à plus de 39000 points carrés rouges. Franchement même si tous les opérateurs sont les mêmes, je vais de bonnes surprises en bonnes surprises.  Services client largement meilleurs, moins de surcoût "client iPhone" (Bouygue tente moins souvent de faire payer plus chère ses client pour des options seulement parce qu'ils ont des iPhone), je découvre la télé mobile bref, que du bonheure. 

Wala, parfois faut savoir dire *Non* aux tentatives désespérés des services clients pour vous gardez et à leurs offres hallucinantes empoisonnées lorsqu'ils comprennent que vous allez vraiment partir pour véritablement trouvé la paix de l'âme et du téléphone.  Même si vous acceptez leurs offres de dernières minutes vous faites que décaler le problème dans le temps, si un opérateur vous saoûle tirez vous même si dans le fond c'est tous les mêmes, et surtout dites non aux forfaits 24 mois!  Vos droits valent bien 3 de plus par mois sur la facture non?


----------



## Mouval (6 Août 2009)

J'ai finalement opté pour un 3Gs 16Go. Il y avait de la dispo mardi soir dernier (d'ailleurs il y avait une news à ce sujet sur igeneration), pour tous les modèles.

Commandé le 4 août à 22h30, je l'ai reçu le 6 à midi (j'avais choisi la livraison en boutique SFR) : bonne surprise.

Au final, si on tient compte de l'ODR de 200 euros (je me suis empressé d'envoyer le formulaire et les justificatifs... S'il faut attendre 8 semaines, autant ne pas perdre de temps !), ça me fait un iPhone à 149 euros et un forfait sur 12 mois de 35,50 euros / mois (SFR sur mesure 1h à 18 euros + option iPhone 15 euros + forfait 10 MMS/ 30 SMS à 2,50 euros. Pour ce dernier, je crois qu'il est "offert" en contrepartie d'un engagement de 24 mois...).


----------



## Holy Diver (7 Août 2009)

Mouval a dit:


> Commandé le 4 août à 22h30, je l'ai reçu le 6 à midi (j'avais choisi la livraison en boutique SFR) : bonne surprise.



Bonjour Mouval,

j'ai également commandé un iPhone 3GS le 4 août vers 19H30, avec une demande de livraison en boutique. Depuis, il apparaît en "livraison en cours" dans le suivi de commande ... As-tu reçu un mail de SFR pour te prévenir qu'il était arrivé dans ta boutique ou bien est-ce que tu y es allé de toi même ???

Merci d'avance

H_D


----------



## Mouval (7 Août 2009)

J'ai bien reçu un mail de la part de SFR, le 6 août à 11h45 :

"
(...)
_Bonjour Monsieur XXXXXX,

Votre commande XXXXXXXXXXX du 04/08/2009 vous attend dans votre espace SFR !

Toute l'équipe de l'espace SFR se tient à votre disposition pour vous accompagner dans l'activation et la découverte de vos nouveaux services SFR.
(...)_
"

La boutique SFR venait de recevoir quelques colis. Le vendeur a déballé le carton devant moi (il ne savait pas qu'il s'agissait d'un iPhone 3GS) : il fut très surpris à la vue de la boîte Apple...

Voilà, bon courage. J'ai peut-être eu de la chance (jour de livraison de cette boutique ?).


----------



## Holy Diver (7 Août 2009)

Je me suis décidé à appeler le 0811 70 70 73 où on m'a annoncé que mon iPhone m'attendait depuis hier dans mon Espace SFR ... Du coup, la personne que j'ai eu au téléphone a fait l'activation dans la foulée.

SFR a juste oublié de m'envoyer un mail pour me prévenir et de mettre à jour le suivi de commande; c'est fréquent, d'après le type de l'espace SFR qui s'est occupé de moi.

Encore merci

H_D


----------



## yret (10 Août 2009)

Mouval a dit:


> J'ai finalement opté pour un 3Gs 16Go. Il y avait de la dispo mardi soir dernier (d'ailleurs il y avait une news à ce sujet sur igeneration), pour tous les modèles.
> 
> Commandé le 4 août à 22h30, je l'ai reçu le 6 à midi (j'avais choisi la livraison en boutique SFR) : bonne surprise.
> 
> Au final, si on tient compte de l'ODR de 200 euros (je me suis empressé d'envoyer le formulaire et les justificatifs... S'il faut attendre 8 semaines, autant ne pas perdre de temps !), ça me fait un iPhone à 149 euros et un forfait sur 12 mois de 35,50 euros / mois (SFR sur mesure 1h à 18 euros + option iPhone 15 euros + forfait 10 MMS/ 30 SMS à 2,50 euros. Pour ce dernier, je crois qu'il est "offert" en contrepartie d'un engagement de 24 mois...).



à condition qu'il soit dispo, cela semble donc être la meilleure offre du moment pour acquérir un iPhone 3GS au moins cher (149  + forfait à 33  sans SMS x 12) surtout en étant client ADSL avec encore 50  de remise pour l'ouverture d'une ligne mobile !


----------



## antro (10 Août 2009)

Pas sur que tu ais droit à l'odr de 200 + les 50 de remises client neufbox...
Il me semble que ce n'est pas cumulable.


----------



## Holy Diver (10 Août 2009)

Bonjour,

Premier petit souci avec mon forfait "sur mesure". En me connectant sur l'espace "mon compte" sur sfr.fr , j'ai vu que j'avais un peu plus d'un euro de communications hors forfait .

J'ai appelé le service clients, où on m'a informé que cette somme correspondait à l'envoi de 7 SMS; SMS que je n'ai jamais envoyés !!!  Je précise que je suis le seul à utiliser l'iPhone.
Tous ces SMS étaient destinés au même numéro, le 8860. La personne que j'ai eu au bout du fil a essayé de chercher à quoi correspondait ce numéro, sans succès ...  Elle m'a spontanément proposé de me rembourser cette somme.

L'un de vous a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème ?

Bonne journée

H_D


----------



## PadawanMac (10 Août 2009)

Non. On pourrait penser à une erreur de facturation... 

A+


----------



## yret (11 Août 2009)

antro a dit:


> Pas sur que tu ais droit à l'odr de 200 + les 50 de remises client neufbox...
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas cumulable.



non ce n'est pas sûr mais ce sont 2 offres distinctes donc pourquoi pas ...

de toutes façons, l'iPhone n'est pas dispo ...


----------



## Mouval (16 Août 2009)

Ma nouvelle ligne iphone sfr est active depuis le 14 aout ( conservation num orange). Par contre, mon compte en ligne ne fait pas mention de l'option iphone que j'ai bien souscrite (ni du forfait 30 sms à 2,50 ). Par ailleurs, etant en vacances à l'etranger, je ne me connecte pas encore en 3G. Je ne sais donc pas si mes options ont bien été activées et je crains la mauvaise surprise. Cela vs semble-t-il normal ? Y-a-t-il un delai d'activation des options ?


----------



## PadawanMac (16 Août 2009)

Certaines options sont actives après 48h, d'autres nécessitent d'attendre jusqu'à la remise à zéro mensuelle. Je serais toi, dans me doute je m'abstiendrai d'utiliser le net et ce qui va avec.

A+


----------



## antro (16 Août 2009)

PadawanMac a dit:


> Certaines options sont actives après 48h, d'autres nécessitent d'attendre jusqu'à la remise à zéro mensuelle. Je serais toi, dans me doute je m'abstiendrai d'utiliser le net et ce qui va avec.
> 
> A+



Je confirme, suite à appel au service client, les options mettents entre 48 et 72 heures à être activées. Patientes donc un peu.


----------



## fransik (20 Août 2009)

pinkipou a dit:


> [...]marrant, il y a certainement tout un tas de gens intelligents chez SFR (et aussi chez les autres opérateurs) payés pour définir les offres, avec peut-être des études de marchés etc, [...]



...bonjour,
pour les études de marché, et à voir leurs tarifs, j'ai l'impression qu'ils regardent quand même surtout une fois vers le bleu clair, une fois vers l'orange, et hop, les tarifs sont presque superposables. :mouais:
Quand à la technique, elle à bon dos quand il s'agit de vendre à n'importe quel prix. 
En tous cas, je ne connaissais pas cette offre, me demande maintenant si je pourrais éventuellement basculer vers celle-ci plus tard... 



antro a dit:


> Pas sur que tu ais droit à l'odr de 200 + les 50 de remises client neufbox...
> Il me semble que ce n'est pas cumulable.



Apparemment non cumulable.
Par contre, il y a actuellement 150 en "Offre de bienvenue mobile", soit 50 déduits sur la première facture et jusqu'à 100 sur les frais de résiliation opérateur précédent... 



PadawanMac a dit:


> Non. On pourrait penser à une erreur de facturation...
> 
> A+



...Aïe.
Alors j'ose espérer que ce soit exceptionnel chez eux (Quasi syst. chez Orange pour moi comme pour d'autres, les options étaient confirmées d'un mois sur l'autre, mais non prises en compte pour la facturation...) 



Mouval a dit:


> Ma nouvelle ligne iphone sfr est active depuis le 14 aout ( conservation num orange). Par contre, mon compte en ligne ne fait pas mention de l'option iphone que j'ai bien souscrite (ni du forfait 30 sms à 2,50 ). Par ailleurs, etant en vacances à l'etranger, je ne me connecte pas encore en 3G. Je ne sais donc pas si mes options ont bien été activées et je crains la mauvaise surprise. Cela vs semble-t-il normal ? Y-a-t-il un delai d'activation des options ?



...quid de ton espace client?
Normalement tu devrais pouvoir vérifier que tel ou telle option est bien activée.


----------

